# kenv and sysctl



## st3ph4n (Apr 8, 2009)

I was going to ask a question but after some digging I found the answer.

My question was:
Why is it that certain loader tunables that I can specify in /boot/loader.conf are not displayed with sysctl?

The loader tunable I set in /boot/loader.conf is:
hw.ciss.nop_message_heartbeat

The answer is that sysctl command displays or modifies kernel state whereas the kenv command dumps kernel environment.

This thread helped me find the answer:
http://www.nabble.com/7.1,-mpt-and-slow-writes-td21723290.html


----------

